# Fantastic News



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Im going to respond to my post yesterday and all the kind people who took time to write but just wanted to create a new post here to say that I have updated my cycle diary today with what happened at the IVF appointment today. Its fantastic news. To save me writing it all again Im just going to link to my diary page (mods, hope thats ok??)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55573.0.html

Thanks for all your support and hope my diary entry doesnt bore you too much! lol

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I had just read your 2ww diary... I am soooo pleased and happy for you. Especially after your post earler in the week - you deserve some positive news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That really is good.  Good luck with the diet - you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

            

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG WITCHIE!!! that is fantastic news 

enjoy your last pig out and good luck with the weight loss, what bigger incentive do you need.  fab xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh fantastic - enjoy your pig out !


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow!!! That really is fantastic news, i'm so pleased for you


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Have read your news Witchie!!

so chuffed for you! us diet clomid chicks (or honorary ones like me!!) will be cheering you on to your goal!! 

You can do it!!

S
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a great day for you hun! I'm so pleased your black cloud has lifted. I hope my appointment goes as well tomorrow!

Have blown you some bubbles too!  

xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi

Wow! i've just read your diary and all about the IVF apt that is such fantastic news!! You must feel so much better than yesterday    

That is brill that he has put u to the top of the waiting list too and you get 3 IUI gos, your so lucky..

Well, crack on with ole diet 2moro, great incentive to loose weight  

Best of luck.  Jo xx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

That is good news witchie.  Wish you lots of luck getting to your target weight.

Vik


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Witchie 

Just read your diary & wanted to wish you all the luck in the world hun...you soooo deserve it !!

Really fantastic news     

Good luck with your target weight...I know you can do it !! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

hi witchie

That is fantastic news, congratulations!!!

Am sending you loads of      and good luck with the diet!!  I have also blown you some celebratory bubbles, just to spur you on!!

Take care hon
H x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

I am so pleased for you!  I will keep everything crossed for you except the obvious especially around ovulation time 

Nice to see that you have something   and you will lose that weight.  like you say, you've got a really good incentive! 

Love Rosie x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can I just say thank you so much for your overwhelming support these last couple of days.  I cant believe how much you ladies rally round those of us who are struggling even when you are suffering your own painful IF journey.  

Thank you again for celebrating my good news with me today.  As most of you know I dont have any family to share it with so you girls are my family    

The diet isnt going to be easy, thats for sure, but if ever there was an incentive to lose weight its being told that as soon as you do your treatment will begin!  Thats really what Ive been needing and waiting for really.  Ive decided to change my gym membership to an all hours one (currently off peak) so that if I havent got my lazy   there by the time DH gets in from work then he will make me go after dinner   Its not much mroe expensive so its got to be worth a try.

Wishing all of you best wishes in your IF journey, especially those on the NHS waiting lists for assisted conception treatment.

kerry, if you read this, best of luck tomorrow hun, my thoughts are with you.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

